
Why Reddit is Better than Digg - dshah
http://www.chrisg.com/reddit-beats-digg/
======
ars
I think it's exactly the opposite. Digg has a much better mix of homepage
stories (not very fresh though, I will admit that).

The posters on digg are considerably smarter then those on reddit. (I know
that's not the popular perception, but that's what I've found.)

But reddit has one main thing going for it: it's about 1 thousand times faster
to load. (Not an exageration - digg's home page takes about 15 to 30 seconds
to render, compared to a fraction of a second for reddit. Comment pages can
take several minutes, vs again, a fraction of a second on reddit.)

I've given up on both: reddit for the sheer stupidity, and digg because it's
just too slow.

------
ScottWhigham
I've given up on reddit as I can't stand the new interface. I gave up on digg
a long time ago. Both are too slow w/ their fancy javascript fadeouts and
there's not enough stories per page. I liked reddit better as I felt there was
a stronger technical community but today I think it's just another platform
for SEO companies.

